# OKJ - Oakajee Corporation



## System (9 April 2012)

Oakajee Corporation Limited (OKJ) extracts, manufactures and supplies building materials to the retail housing, commercial land development and industrial sectors in Australia, with an initial focus on reconstituted limestone products.

http://www.oakajeecorp.com.au


----------

